# Riggs - Memories Part 3 (very picture heavy)



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes, the ultimate dog costume - the famous GSD Christmas Tree:










Of course he came by his dress-up skills naturally - he got it from his mother, Neke:









His favorite thing to do was herding - he loved when we bought the ducks:

















He loved his tennis balls, too:









Swimming:









And sleeping:









Even at a young age he loved sleeping (on the couch, on the left):


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to Riggs and all of your babies, loved all of the pictures.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

These pictures were great. I love the ones of him herding, and the GSD Christmas tree!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you for posting these Laurie







Riggs -


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Love them all!! I will never forget some of those pics that I saw when I first came here!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing these pictures. Such a lovely family! Looks like he had a wonderful life!


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

Lauri - I don't even know how you got far enough to pull all these pics and post them. So many of you have lost your beloved fur babies recently and it breaks my heart. Thank you for posting these beautiful pics.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a beautiful tribute to Riggs. I was laughing and smiling through all 3 pages. He was such a handsome boy with a lovely personality that shown through even over the Internet.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

What a wonderful tribute to Riggs!! There are some dogs on the forum that everyone feels a 'connection' with. Riggs is one of those dogs. 

What a special boy.

Lu


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Those pics were awesome
he was such a handsome boy


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Riggs will never be forgotten - especially with that Christmas tree photo!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TulaLauri - I don't even know how you got far enough to pull all these pics and post them.


Tula - it was tough at first but then I kept finding pictures I had forgotten about and that lightened my mood.

Thanks to everyone for the comments - he was a VERY special boy and will always be missed.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TulaLauri - I don't even know how you got far enough to pull all these pics and post them.
> ...


That clearly shows your strength, Lauri. With everyone's special puppers and fur babies leaving us recently, it's gotten me to think about when the time comes that I lose Ekko. I can't imagine it... he's been a strength for me through my difficult times recently. I believe he's the only reason I haven't sunk into a depression... He makes me get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Laurie, I looked at all your threads about Riggs. What a beautiful tribute to your wonderful Riggs! What a good sport he was! That Xmas tree shot is the ultimate evidence of his tolerance
















Riggs


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

These are all very good photos. I enjoyed seeing photos of your pack through time. This is probably getting a little personal but I hope you get another GSD. It just seems wrong for you to be without at least one.

If you have any other photos of your dogs, please do post. I'd love to see more! Riggs and gang are all so handsome and beautiful.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMThis is probably getting a little personal but I hope you get another GSD. It just seems wrong for you to be without at least one.


 Ummm ... check out this link:

Sable female puppy in Athens, AL 










If all goes well and the transport gods smile on us there will be a Shepherd in the house once more!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

And so the forces of the universe begin to fall back in balance.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That last picture reminds me of my dogs' odd areas of sleeping.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Lauri,

What a special boy he was! So much light, love and kindness in him!

Thank you so much for sharing him!

Tanya


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing! I love the GSD Christmas tree!! (My cats would die a death. I'm not sure that they would figure that out. Way too pampered! Serve them right!!!) 

Much love to you and your family. Riggs is waiting patiently.(On a golden couch with my Katja!)


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Imagine Steve Irwin playing with all our pets, he must have his hands full









What a nice tribute









RIP Riggs


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Beautiful tribute to the memory of Riggs. He deserve a standing ovation in his representation of this wonderful breed of dogs. 

I thoroughly enjoyed and was deeply touched looking at all 3 threads dedicated to him, and thank you for sharing the photos.

My favourite is of him herding the confuffled ducks, and his patient, noble bearing with the young pups.


----------

